# mplayer from terminal



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 17, 2010)

I have installed mplayer with x11 support.But how can open gui mplayer from terminal oeo ?


----------



## Beastie (Apr 17, 2010)

[cmd=""]gmplayer[/cmd]. But why from terminal?


----------



## Oko (Apr 17, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I have installed mplayer with x11 support.But how can open gui mplayer from terminal oeo ?


It used to be 

```
$gmplayer
```
If you compiled with GUI. The most current version of MPlayer from their git repo should not 
have GUI. X11 support doesn't refer to GUI. It refers to the fact that MPlayer will try to use X server and video drivers as oppose to run in console using frame-buffer.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 17, 2010)

A.Ok.I was thinking that x11 support means gui!!!!.I had xfce4 and when i was opening mplayer from my menu i had a beautifull gui (like power dvd on windows).But i dont like gui so i decided to deintall xfce4 and install fluxbox 
and now i don't know how to open mplayer from menu.Gmplayer is not inside my /usr/local/bin


----------



## Beastie (Apr 17, 2010)

It's /usr/local/bin/gmplayer.


----------



## richardpl (Apr 17, 2010)

Oko said:
			
		

> If you compiled with GUI. The most current version of MPlayer from their git repo should not
> have GUI.



Oko, you are totally lost, offical mplayer repo is svn, git repo is something completely else.

It is shame how some "linux folks" are developing software.


----------



## Andrius (Apr 17, 2010)

Last time I checked, mplayer's git repo wasn't "something completely else". Sure it isn't identical to svn repo, but it should have all of the stuff that's in svn + "something else". They should both give you working mplayer.

It's not an issue of how some "linux folks" are developing software. It's an issue of "some folks" not agreeing about how stuff should be done.


----------



## Oko (Apr 17, 2010)

richardpl said:
			
		

> Oko, you are totally lost, offical mplayer repo is svn, git repo is something completely else.
> 
> It is shame how some "linux folks" are developing software.


To be honest, I didn't know which revision control system they use. I assumed git since those are Linux fox. If it is svn so be it. I still use CVS without hope that OpenCVS will be completed any time soon. You can check ports@openbsd about GUI and other discussions (no formal release model) related to MPlayer.


----------



## richardpl (Apr 17, 2010)

http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/mplayer-users/2009-December/078521.html


----------



## miniqq (Apr 18, 2010)

On my freebsd 8 stable laptop with VESA console, I can  run `$ mplayer -vo sdl video_file`under video console.
vesa console resolution 1280x800x32, the mplayer play more smooth than on X.

The 8 stable and above version's Vesa driver is as fast as the linux framebuffer
with 
	
	



```
device vesa 
option X86BIOS
```
 in the kernel.
Try it and test!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 18, 2010)

Now i saw that i have not ticked X11 support on mplayer flags.I was thinking that i did it but i did not!.I checked x11 support and try to recompile mplayer but i take this error:

```
vmc.o vo_xvmc.c
vo_xvmc.c: In function 'allocate_xvimage':
vo_xvmc.c:156:56: error: 'xv_port' undeclared (first use in this function)
vo_xvmc.c:156:56: note: each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in
vo_xvmc.c: In function 'xvmc_find_surface_by_format':
vo_xvmc.c:322:9: error: 'xv_port' undeclared (first use in this function)
vo_xvmc.c: In function 'preinit':
vo_xvmc.c:374:51: error: 'xv_test_ck' undeclared (first use in this function)
vo_xvmc.c:375:51: error: 'xv_test_ckm' undeclared (first use in this function)
vo_xvmc.c:410:4: error: 'xv_port' undeclared (first use in this function)
vo_xvmc.c: In function 'config':
vo_xvmc.c:475:8: error: 'xv_port' undeclared (first use in this function)
vo_xvmc.c:490:4: warning: passing argument 2 of 'XvMCCreateContext' makes integer from pointer without a cast
/usr/local/include/X11/extensions/XvMClib.h:25:8: note: expected 'XvPortID' but argument is of type 'struct opt_t *'
vo_xvmc.c:570:23: warning: passing argument 2 of 'XvMCListSubpictureTypes' makes integer from pointer without a cast
/usr/local/include/X11/extensions/XvMClib.h:46:23: note: expected 'XvPortID' but argument is of type 'struct opt_t *'
vo_xvmc.c:676:8: error: 'xv_ck_info' undeclared (first use in this function)
vo_xvmc.c:676:18: error: request for member 'method' in something not a structure or union
vo_xvmc.c:676:29: error: 'CK_METHOD_BACKGROUND' undeclared (first use in this function)
vo_xvmc.c:677:31: error: 'xv_colorkey' undeclared (first use in this function)
vo_xvmc.c:677:29: warning: assignment makes integer from pointer without a cast
vo_xvmc.c: In function 'xvmc_free':
vo_xvmc.c:1137:8: error: 'xv_port' undeclared (first use in this function)
vo_xvmc.c:1138:7: warning: passing argument 2 of 'XvUngrabPort' makes integer from pointer without a cast
/usr/local/include/X11/extensions/Xvlib.h:261:12: note: expected 'XvPortID' but argument is of type 'struct opt_t *'
vo_xvmc.c: In function 'control':
vo_xvmc.c:1407:30: error: 'xv_port' undeclared (first use in this function)
gmake[1]: *** [vo_xvmc.o] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer/work/MPlayer-1.0rc2/libvo'
gmake: *** [libvo/libvo.a] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer
```
But i have ticked "Enable GTK2 graphical user interface with X11" flag
Probably if i will not install x11 support,GTK2 graphical user interface which i guess means gmplayer will not work properly.Write?
and how i resolve the error that i take on X11 flag?


----------



## jotawski (Apr 24, 2010)

miniqq said:
			
		

> On my freebsd 8 stable laptop with VESA console, I can  run `$ mplayer -vo sdl video_file`under video console.
> vesa console resolution 1280x800x32, the mplayer play more smooth than on X.



this command works fine for my tiny r51 thinkpad.  it used to notworking at all.  anyway, i am satisfied even it has no sound though.

many thanks indeed.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 24, 2010)

i finally made it!i install mplayer with x11 extension and now i have gmplayer!!!That i was looking for!The error solved simple removing XvMC acceleration flag and rebuild mplayer with x11 extensions and GTK2 graphical user interface with X11 flags 
The solution is here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=79212#post79212


----------

